# Tatlin's Tower



## ArchGuy1 (May 17, 2019)

Does anyone know if Tatlin's Tower that was proposed for St.Petersburg, Russia 100 years ago was planned to have a public observation deck to look out over the skyline and surrounding area and if the tower could be built today with today's technology.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Tatlin's Tower

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&...z-img.....0.4Kdl4lGqQ3c#imgrc=J-e14-5ZDqRz-M:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

What a strange-looking tower! If they ever build it, I hope it's far away from any skyline.


----------

